# have the legals made it to sikes yet



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

been seeing and hearing about a lot of nice spanish on the beach piers and around the pass, anyone seen any signs of them starting to get thick around sikes yet? if so what side and what are they eating? morning? afternoon? if anyone could help me out that would be amazing been waiting all year to fill my cooler thanks in advance guys!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Been spotty on reports. Just need to go, they are there look for the bait, might have to move around.


----------

